# Imperial Guard - Inquisition Requisition



## IAmBigWill85 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ello All,
Ive decided to make a push and finish painting an army for the first time!! I'm starting this project log for encouragment. Right now ive made a 1000 point force from the Imperial Guard codex but I plan on also finishing the Inquisition forces I have collected. My army was originally a requisitioned Inquistion army and you might be able to see some =I='s. The pics arent great. I took them quickly to show what im starting with. I'll have better pics when each unit is finished. Cheers! 
Heres the Army List... http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84206

This is a pic of the Army, with all the peices that need to be reattatched. Theres a treat in the background.












This is the first squad, The Lascannon will become an autocannon











Squad 2












Veteran Squad before some serious converting.











Company Command Squad with the best armor











Platoon Command











This man will become my Commisar, hes getting a power sword, any ideas how to make him look less like Yarrick?











Leman Russ!











Hellhound, converted to look like the Forgeworld Hound











Old Hellhound, will be my Devil Dog











Chimera











And a treat, my Inquisitor and Callidus.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice start - I love the Hellhound as well; one of my favourite Forge World Designs.

Incidentally, if you just take the direct link URL on imageshack, and put that in between the [img ]*url here*[/ img] tags (minus the spaces), and you'll be sorted .

What's your outfit by the way? There's a few servicemen on here =). Booties, Jarheads, Para's, Tankies, Crabs, sounds like a bad joke .


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Ahhh you still have the 2nd Ed box.

Nice size army.

I have merged your two threads btw.


----------



## IAmBigWill85 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Viscount and Vaz. 2nd edition for the win! I love that box and hope to make it my army storage box. Im an Infantryman in the United States Marine Corps, a Mortarman attatched to a line company. I use the M224 60mm Mortar system, took that tube out on patrol. :grin: Here's a link... http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/M224_mortar. Thanks Again


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, love the models and have always been a fan of the Imperial Guard :victory:.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like a good start.



IAmBigWill85 said:


> This man will become my Commisar, hes getting a power sword, any ideas how to make him look less like Yarrick?


The only really distinctive Yarrick-ness I can see is the Ork Powerklaw; if you replace that he will look very different.



IAmBigWill85 said:


> Leman Russ!


That is a great (in both senses) purity seal.



IAmBigWill85 said:


> And a treat, my Inquisitor and Callidus.


The inquisitor is very characterful.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

IAmBigWill85 said:


> Im an Infantryman in the United States Marine Corps, a Mortarman attatched to a line company. I use the M224 60mm Mortar system, took that tube out on patrol. :grin: Here's a link... http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/M224_mortar. Thanks Again


Son of a... A yankee carrying a heavy load on patrol? That has to be a first. Haha, props for carrying that beast. Does it put out enough lead? Been more of an 81mm fan myself, the 51 was a bit poo when playing in the sand. Lance Jack in the RM BRF here =).


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like how your shoulder pads are painted. Nice red/silver to go with grey knights.


----------



## IAmBigWill85 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ello all,
I got to assembling some of my models and im excited to see the wsy some of the conversions have come out. No pics yet. When i get the whole force glued together ill surprise you. Vaz, is RM Royal Marines? Whats BRF. Yeah us Yankees carry the 60, the 240G Machine Gun and the SMAW rocket launcher on patrol. Lol I know we all work hard though. The 60 is nice to take on patrol to lay dome some indirect high explosive quick response. Arty is usually called in and takes care of things anyway. And Thanks PDave T. Hobbit and Piemaster. Big purity seal for big gun!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice start to the your army.

BRF- If my understanding is right is brigade recon force.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Generally I think you've got a really cool army but I'm not such a fan of the mud on the tracks, mud can be good (heck I just finished doing the mud on my Land Raider) but in this case it looks more like dog shit than mud.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Really good looking force here. Just a few minor suggestions. Firstly your mud is indeed very thick and gloopy, for this much mud to have built up you would expect for there to be significantly more splatter across the rest of the tank.
Secondly your gold is a little flat looking, you have a great depth of colours through the shading on your fabric but this isn't reflected in the gold sections. I would recommend using a reddish wash to shade the gold without taking the shine off, personally i use ball red for this but i know a lot of people use gryphonne sepia.

As far as yarrick is concerned he's a bit of a bugger to convert effectively. Whilst changing the powerclaw out for another weapon will alter the model quite significantly to make the model stand out as something special you'lll need to do a little more. I have a yarrick conversion in my traitor guard (traitor not chaos). I replaced his powerclaw with a pointing powerfist, his hat with the big helmet from the chaos marauders boxed set, gave him a chaos marauder cape, and swapper his gun out for a plasma pistol i made from an old eldar weapon. I'll take a picture tonight to show you what i mean.


----------

